# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Yokohama Λειτουργεί μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας

## katbou

Παλιό κλιματιστικό. Μετά από συντήρηση από γνωστό ο οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε ότι λειτουργούν όλα άψογα.Ανάβει συνέχεια το timer.
Στη θερμανση ανάβει ένα κοκκινο φωτάκι pause  και το timer και δεν παίρνει μπρος.
Βγάζει αέρα αλλά δεν τον ψύχει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επισκευάζεται ή να αγοράσω καινούριο
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Βγάλε την πρίζα ή κατέβασε τον μικροαυτοματο στον πίνακα που τροφοδοτείται με ρεύμα για 30 λεπτά και δοκίμασε το πάλι.

----------


## katbou

> Βγάλε την πρίζα ή κατέβασε τον μικροαυτοματο στον πίνακα που τροφοδοτείται με ρεύμα για 30 λεπτά και δοκίμασε το πάλι.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. 
Το έχω αφήσει χωρίς ρεύμα αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι.  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται φρέον;

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Στην λειτουργία της θέρμανσης γίνεται το εξής. Ξεκινά το μοτέρ και ο ανεμιστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας , ζεσταίνεται το φρεον και μετα παίρνει ο ανεμιστήρας της εσωτερικής και διοχετεύει τη ζέστη στο χώρο. Στο χειριστήριο επέλεξε θέρμανση , ανέβασε την θερμοκρασία στους 30 βαθμούς και δες αν στην εξωτερική μονάδα δουλεύει το μοτέρ και ο ανεμιστήρας. Παρακολούθησε ποτέ θα ανάψουν τα λαμπάκια.
Υ.Γ. ο γνωστός κατέχει από ψυκτικα?

----------


## katbou

το είχα βάλει εγώ στους 30 αλλά δεν ζεσταίνει
To timer αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια και στη θέρμανση αναβοσβήνει επιπλέον  ένα κόκκινο φωτάκι  του pause .

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Έλεγξες την εξωτερική μονάδα πως συμπεριφερεται όπως προανέφερα? Τα λαμπάκια σε ποιο στάδιο λειτουργίας αναβοσβήνουν(εξαρχής , όταν ξεκινά το μοτέρ, όταν ξεκινά ο ανεμιστήρας). Περιέγραψε το πρόβλημα καλυτερα και απάντησε στις ερωτήσεις μου για να βοηθήσω.

----------


## katbou

> Έλεγξες την εξωτερική μονάδα πως συμπεριφερεται όπως προανέφερα? Τα λαμπάκια σε ποιο στάδιο λειτουργίας αναβοσβήνουν(εξαρχής , όταν ξεκινά το μοτέρ, όταν ξεκινά ο ανεμιστήρας). Περιέγραψε το πρόβλημα καλυτερα και απάντησε στις ερωτήσεις μου για να βοηθήσω.


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου. Αυτό με τους 30 βαθμούς το έκανα,  αλλά δεν εγινε κάτι.
Αμέσως μόλις το ανοίξω στην ψύξη ανάβει το run και ανάβοσβήνει το timer αλλά ο αέρας είναι σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου.
Στη θερμανση δεν ξεκινά ο ανεμιστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας . Ανάβει το pause και ανάβοσβήνει πάλι το timer

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το μοτέρ της εξωτερικής ξεκινά στη θερμανση?

----------


## katbou

> Το μοτέρ της εξωτερικής ξεκινά στη θερμανση?


Όχι δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Πρέπει να μετρήσεις στην εξωτερική μονάδα αν έχεις 220v. Αν δεν έχεις πρέπει να ελέγξεις καλώδιο εντολών και πλακέτα. Αν έχεις πρέπει να ελέγξεις πρώτα πυκνωτη μοτέρ και ανεμιστήρα. Έπειτα μοτέρ και ανεμιστήρα. Αν με όλα τα παραπάνω είσαι οκ πρέπει να ελέγξεις αισθητήρες πίεσης και θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## katbou

> Πρέπει να μετρήσεις στην εξωτερική μονάδα αν έχεις 220v. Αν δεν έχεις πρέπει να ελέγξεις καλώδιο εντολών και πλακέτα. Αν έχεις πρέπει να ελέγξεις πρώτα πυκνωτη μοτέρ και ανεμιστήρα. Έπειτα μοτέρ και ανεμιστήρα. Αν με όλα τα παραπάνω είσαι οκ πρέπει να ελέγξεις αισθητήρες πίεσης και θερμοκρασίας.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

